# I want a small dog to suiit my age and situation



## Benchwayze (6 Jul 2017)

Hello folks,

I am slowly getting used to living alone since My Lady went into full-time care at Christmas 2016. One positive of this is that I now realise what Jean had to put up with for 54 years!

I am not the 'lonely' sort, but there are times when I would like to know there is company in the house, so I am considering buying a pet dog. 

I have a sizeable garden, enclosed by an 8 foot brick wall on the right and at the top, and larch-rubbish fencing on the other side. (Five neighbouring gardens abut mine, so there are five different 'fencees' when things go wrong.) There's plenty of room for a small dog to roam the garden, and I can manage just about a mile a day walking leisurely. Thus I need a dog that doesn't need massive amounts of exercise.

I might consider a rescued dog, but I don't like the idea of continual vetting by the organisations who supply the animals, I am quite happy with dog ownership and training, and I wouldn't take kindly to too much interference. If a breeder wants to see my home, prior to sale, okay, but that's as far as it goes. Besides, I prefer to train a dog to suit my own requirements. My son and daughter also agree to me having a dog they could manage themselves, if the animal survives me, which is a probability. My experience with dogs comes from owning and handling German Shepherds, Labradors, and Rottweilers , so smaller breeds are a bit of an unknown to me. At the same time I don't see myself owning a lap-dog, such as a Yorkie, nor do I think I could cope with an energetic Jack Russell. 

Please don't recommend the obvious, independent pet; a cat. Whilst I would never harm a cat, I am not a 'lover' of them. Twice a year looking after my daughter's cat is fine thank you! I prefer an animal that comes when I call. 

So any ideas on on small dogs to suit?

Thanks in anticipation


John


----------



## Selwyn (6 Jul 2017)

How about a Shih tzu? I used to think they were really poncy but if you cut their hair they can look pretty cool. Very companiable dogs


----------



## Woody2Shoes (6 Jul 2017)

Beagle? Sweet-natured, short-haired but needs company and not necessarily the brightest (which may be a good thing!) - cheers, W2S


----------



## GeordieStew (6 Jul 2017)

We have a beagle. He's awesome.

Quite high maintenance. And is very greedy (food, paper, wood, plastic...albeit only his own "stuff" and never eats our furniture). Nosey too.


----------



## deema (6 Jul 2017)

For a small dog that is intelligent, does not shed / loose its hair, doesn't need a lot of exercise, and is still a proper dog and not a lap dog with no inherent inbreed problems I would like to suggest a Miniature Schnauzer. They are as a bonus good house dogs, and will deter any cats that feel your garden makes a perfect toilet. I have two of them and they are the most loyal loving dogs I've every owned (German Shepard, West Highland Terrior, Dalamation, Boxer, American Cocker) and are great with kids which for me is important when having our first grand child.


----------



## rafezetter (6 Jul 2017)

My disabled Aunt has had 3 King Charles Spaniels and all of them have been sweet and loving, all of them housedogs with no problems I'm aware of. Can't speak for health and or maintenance, but that topic has only come up rarely in conversation - they have however been in each others company; a pair, one died and replaced which may or may not be a factor.

Good for alerting you of stuff though as they always bark when they hear the front squeaky gate.


----------



## graduate_owner (6 Jul 2017)

One of our dogs is a whippet. If you want a pet that comes when you call then in my experience, do not get a whippet? Lovely dog but when it comes to recall, forget it. And if he gets out onto the road then he is off.

K


----------



## nev (6 Jul 2017)

Have a look here..
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/service ... indabreed/

The downside with most small breeds nowadays is that they have become fashionable and attract silly prices, and there don't seem to be many mongrels about nowadays either, they're given silly names and and an even bigger price tag. 
I'd go rescue dog/pup and put up with the inconvenience of being vetted.
You may also consider fostering an older dog where their owners have sadly passed and no-one wants an old dog. One benefit of this is that the charity usually covers any vet bills associated with the ageing dog.
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/rehome/dog ... yXEALw_wcB
good luck with your search


----------



## lanemaux (6 Jul 2017)

I personally would not discount a larger dog with a good disposition. I have a "mutt" , a mixed breed with Collie , German Shepherd and Husky in it's past. We got him as a rescue (another 2 days to the last needle) from our local vet. If you exercise care in making a choice at the pound you might just get a gem, we did. Shadow (so named because he WILL follow you 10 inches from your heel) is maybe 20 kilos , stays in our yard after just minor scolding for going to the road and is cuddly and clever. My advice is to treat it like an important investment. Due diligence and careful attention to the animals disposition. Remember, you are going to be together a long time.


----------



## lurker (6 Jul 2017)

Benchwayze":2qqf8b9m said:


> I might consider a rescued dog, but I don't like the idea of continual vetting by the organisations who supply the animals, I am quite happy with dog ownership and training, and I wouldn't take kindly to too much interference.
> John



But do they though?
I guess they might check a few times during the first few months but once happy you and the dog are happy I imagine they have more important things to do.
Knowing my brother's Jack Russel; one a few years old might suit you.

As I type, our cat is lurking near the front gate hoping a dog might pass by so he can scare the bejasus out of it.
most regular dog walkers around here, cross over to the other side of the street :lol:


----------



## harvestbarn (6 Jul 2017)

We have a couple of Border Terriers and can recomend the breed they are a good size dog not too big or small . They do not molt a lot, you do however need to pull their coat or clip them if you are not bothered about showing. They are very loyal and not nearly as deaf as a Jack Russel when hunting! We changed from JR's which are a lot more challenging particularly when they clear off hunting for several days.


----------



## Gerry (6 Jul 2017)

I have always had English Setters and would never have a small dog, However 3 years ago the wife bought a Shih tzu puppy home. She is the most loveable little sod. Full of character and very faithful but with the small dog attitude.
The only issue is having to have her trimmed every three months due to the double coat. I would have another one when she goes.

Gerry


----------



## John Brown (6 Jul 2017)

We got our dog from the RSPCA rescue centre nearly 16 years ago. We had one initial house visit, and one subsequent visit after several months.
Total cost was around £120, which included a voucher for "fixing" him.
He's a mongrel, probably 50/50 Jack Russell and Dachshund. He and his sister were abandoned at 6 weeks old.
Probably wouldn't be a good dog for you, as he's a bit weird, but in our experience the RSPCA certainly didn't do any "continual vetting".


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (6 Jul 2017)

I thought I'd never have a small dog especially after having Boxers, Dalmations, Huskys, and Border Collies in the family. We then got a couple of Westies and fell in love with them. They are funny, loving, mischievious, and they are definitely little dogs that think they big! ;-)


OWK


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jul 2017)

Hi folks'

I would like to thank everyone for the grand responses. I am over the moon by the amount of interest shown. The browsing that you have all led me into has reminded me of breeds I had almost forgotten; Miniature Pinschers, Bedlingtons, Airedales, Schnauzers, and of course my true favourite of all time, the German Shepherd. 

My daughter dismissed the idea of a GS, because of my age problems. However Tosca, the Police Dog I trained in the seventies was so easy on the lead, a responsible 12 year-old could have walked him. 

A well-trained dog could be bundled into the car and taken to places where dogs can run free, as long as I know the dog will come when called; which will be the case. I trained Tosca to that standard and I could do it again. So no fears over not being able to handle him. Why not a GS; and how safe I'd feel walking with a good one at my heel. It's still on the cards. 

I never thought selecting a dog would be so difficult. 
I will continue research into all the suggestions, and keep you all posted. 

Thanks again folks

John


----------



## Lons (6 Jul 2017)

Hi John
I would go with your heart, you want a big dog really and in my own experience in general a gs or labrador can need less exercise than many of the smaller breeds and are easier to train.
We had a yorkie many years ag, a character but couldn't keep the little sod in no matter how well the garden was fenced he found a way out and with a main road nearby it was a nightmare. Our labs have been completely different and much easier.
Friends had 3 jack russels one of which could easily jump and scramble over a 4 ft fence and my mate has a beagle which digs huge tunnels to escape plus if she gets a sniff of a rabbit or whatever she's gone.

Good luck mate, big decision
Bob


----------



## graduate_owner (6 Jul 2017)

You could try rescuing a retired racing greyhound. It's not as daft as it may sound as they are very lazy dogs and do not need much exercise. We had one and he was just lovely. Happy to sleep all day apart from one daily blast of exercise - so laid back, so gentle, and a real conversation starter when out on a lead. Never allowed off the lead though, unless in the garden, bit like my whippet in terms of recall.

K


----------



## lurker (6 Jul 2017)

What happens to police dogs when they retire?
Is this a solution for both you and the dog?


----------



## stuartpaul (6 Jul 2017)

We've had dogs trust 'mutts' for a while now. In fact yesterday was a sad day as we had one of a pair put to sleep after 8 years with us  

They're visits aren't intrusive (we had one!) and you have the benefit of knowing you're giving a loving home to a dog that might otherwise not get one. 

Can be a bit of a lottery with the dogs history and we had to press quite hard to be allowed to exercise off the lead before we brought them home (for some reason they really don't like allowing that). 

If there's one near you pop along for a visit and a chat, - hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (6 Jul 2017)

stuartpaul":4ii76j0r said:


> We've had dogs trust 'mutts' for a while now.
> [snip]
> Can be a bit of a lottery with the dogs history and we had to press quite hard to be allowed to exercise off the lead before we brought them home (for some reason they really don't like allowing that).



Some friends of mine have a rescued GS. Beautiful looking dog. But it is a special needs dog. If it were human, it would have a statement of ADHD or some such. I don't think you'd ever dare let this one off the lead. With some dogs, there may be a reason the original owner dumped it !


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Jul 2017)

If you plan on buying as a puppy, spend time researching health problems associated with breeds. Pet health insurance is surprisingly expensive.

We know somebody that has an older GSD, the insurance renewal premium was £8k, so she couldnt renew. The following year the dog had a major operation that cost £14k! some larger dogs, GSDs, labradors, retreivers etc are prone to hip problems.

Cross breeds seem to be pretty healthy surprisingly!

Its certainly worth investigating breed characteristics, some dogs like Borders have a high prey drive and can be most unreliable off the lead and no road sense. Greyhounds are dodgy off the lead -one of our chippies has one, he let off the lead in the park -it shot off like a bullet out of gun and reached the horizon in seconds! And you cant use an extending lead with a greyhound unless you want a broken wrist  (no criticism of these breeds just examples of the type of characteristics associated with certain breeds and much depends on the background of the breeder, some breed for working dogs, some for pets, some for showing etc)

I ended up having one of these:

http://www.plushcourt.com/Portuguese-Po ... -Wire-Coat

A rare breed in this country, about the size of a jack russell.


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jul 2017)

lurker":3l959qse said:


> What happens to police dogs when they retire?
> Is this a solution for both you and the dog?



Lurker,
When I got promoted off the Dog Section, I had just bought my present home, and my wife convinced me we couldn't afford to keep Tosca. She was probably right TBH, but somehow I think we would have managed. Anyhow, the 'Gaffer' told me they had retired Tosca to a Staffordshire farmer. I found out a few years later they had put him down. That was relayed to me by a spiteful herbert, who was a particularly sadistic pineapple! 

I say it myself, but Tosca was one of the best of our dogs at his actual job. He just didn't perform in 'working dog trials'. Public Image again eh? 

There you go! I don't hold anything against the Gaffer; he was probably trying to spare my feelings.  

Robin: Hip displasia (spelling?) was a common failing with some of our Police Dogs I recall. so I appreciate the care I need in research. Thanks for the info on Insurance!!! :shock: 

John


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Jul 2017)

John Brown":ffgr5qhs said:


> We got our dog from the RSPCA rescue centre nearly 16 years ago. We had one initial house visit, and one subsequent visit after several months.
> Total cost was around £120, which included a voucher for "fixing" him.
> He's a mongrel, probably 50/50 Jack Russell and Dachshund. He and his sister were abandoned at 6 weeks old.
> Probably wouldn't be a good dog for you, as he's a bit weird, but in our experience the RSPCA certainly didn't do any "continual vetting".



That would be okay John. I have been labelled eccentric myself! :lol: 
John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2017)

The insurance is a bit of a scam - if you read the small print half of the things that are quite likely to happen aren't covered. Ours went up year in year out until we could no longer afford it ... and that was without one single claim in the puppy's lifetime. I would always take it out for the first year or two though as that tends to be when the unexpected happens.


----------



## paulm (7 Jul 2017)

graduate_owner":1s3gr2j0 said:


> One of our dogs is a whippet. If you want a pet that comes when you call then in my experience, do not get a whippet? Lovely dog but when it comes to recall, forget it. And if he gets out onto the road then he is off.
> 
> K



This sounds very familiar !

It's a common misconception that they need lots of exercise, a couple of ten minute high octane sessions in the garden chasing frisbee and tennis balls, or a twenty to thirty minute stroll a day, and they'll happily spend the rest of the day on the best seat in the house.

Lovely affectionate, gentle dogs too, unless you're a rabbit, rat or squirrel !


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Jul 2017)

The Insurance quoted raised my eyebrows somewhat. I could not afford that at all, so I'd have to take my chances. The only problem there is I couldn't afford fourteen grand either, so I'd be faced with Hobson's choice if surgery was imperative to save a dog. Even my credit card wouldn't bend that far. 

But then I have always been lucky with dogs, health-wise. Fingers crossed. 

My attitude these days toward veterinaries is becoming a little 'All Creatures', no personal slight on any who might be members here!


----------



## Alder (7 Jul 2017)

Have you considered a Pembrokeshire Corgi.
Russell


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Jul 2017)

Alder":2vtt7b6t said:


> Have you considered a Pembrokeshire Corgi.
> Russell



Yes I did Russell. My Mother had one in the 70s. A lovely little dog, (Chipper) but he was over excitable. Whenever I visited he just went barmy! Wouldn't settle, unless you had him on your lap, and continually petted him. I was a reasonable dog-trainer, but I had to concede defeat. 

I don't know why that was, other than he was probably just so insecure. Of course I realise not all Corgis are like that.


----------



## Bm101 (7 Jul 2017)

I've always had big dogs ( although I have a secret penchant for a blue heeler). I never had any interest in sight hounds. But we then started to look after/ babysit a greyhound (he was a proper runner, won races and all that) and I kind of fell in love with him when he was there. If it was for me I wouldn't get one tbh but a great dog. Slept all day as PaulM says. Take him to the park and he'd go mad (proper explosive speed) for 20-30 minutes then he'd come back and that was it. 'I'll just lie here on my mat all day then.' Easy dogs to keep, gentle and good natured. 
You'll never match a GS or similar for personality and intelligence. Especially as an ex handler but all dogs are good dogs when treated right. Same as kids. You have the experience and the knowledge. Go for it. I miss my best lad even now and it's been twenty years. Dogs. Too good for us really.
ATB
Chris


----------



## Lons (7 Jul 2017)

Insurance raised my eyebrows a bit as well!
We considered it but decided not worth the cost when you read the small print and take into account excesses etc. better to put a few quid a month into a jar for emergencies than pay was our decision. Unless you're unlucky or get a dog that eats socks


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Jul 2017)

We paid for insurance for our dog for the first 3 years. Each year the renewal went up and this year it was getting for £700 Its probably high because the breed (Podengo), so the insurers dont have enough claim statistics to calculate risk.

After doing some sums based on the insurance going up every year, we worked out that it would be more prudent to save about £600 each year and let that add up. If we pay out for insurance every year, when our dog is older and we make a claim, yes the insurance will cover the cost, but the price is going to ramp up when the renewal comes and we probably wont be able to afford keep insuring. Whereas if we stop paying insurance now, we can save up quite a bit for when we may need it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2017)

I had a friend years ago who "self insured" everything he bought - he was a photography lecturer, so had lots of £1000s of gear - white goods, power tools etc. He found out the cost of the extended warranties and put the cash in a box - when something went wrong he robbed the box. Every year he banked the excess in a special account - he did this for many years and had £1000s in it.


----------



## Droogs (7 Jul 2017)

I have a beddlinton whippet (2yrs) cross and he is insured as he has already cost over 4K in vet fees due to a heart murmur, always best to insure as the cost is enormous. gobsmacked me


----------



## t8hants (7 Jul 2017)

My last dog was a Lakeland terrier nice little fellow, very good natured, looked like a teddy bear had the brains of one.
We are waiting to get a Wire Fox Terrier next week, slightly smarter than a Lakeland apparently, so training him is going to be fun.


----------



## SteveF (7 Jul 2017)

we have a rescued staffi boxer cross
was a major PITA for 6 months...so upto age 2
after a bit of training he is a lap dog weighing about 8 stone
begs for food...who cares..but a swift word and he gets the idea
never barks unless I come home late and I tell him to shut up
doesn't really want long walks, but we have a dog walker twice a week if your funds would cover this
a bit of protection if needed (full of muscle,proper mans dog), lots of cuddles, fly catcher extraordinaire
mental as pineapple
happy to have around my very young grandchildren
and loves icecream
Steve


----------



## Claymore (7 Jul 2017)

.....


----------



## deema (7 Jul 2017)

Having a farmer as a grandfather my parents brought me up with a different attitude to animals which included any family pets. I've always self insured and when the costs rise above replacement cost, off to the bone yard in the sky they go! What I've found most amazing is when the vet has presented me with a potential bill of say £2K, and I state that that's more than a puppy will cost pink juice is the order of the day..,,,the bill suddenly drops a zero off it!


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2017)

I don't think you should have a dog. It sounds to me like you're still coming to terms with missing your wife and miss the human interaction. No dog could make up for that hole in your life. I'm really sorry for this turn of events and hope you find a way forwards soon. It would be nice to think that your wife could suggest interests which could help you through this sticky patch but if she can't, perhaps have a chat with somebody who is skilled in counselling on how to handle loss. My immediate thought is to turn to a local vicar.. and I'm definitely not in the God Squad! It's just that they're rather good at this sort of thing.


----------



## Lons (8 Jul 2017)

Gill":2a4j6s6z said:


> I don't think you should have a dog. It sounds to me like you're still coming to terms with missing your wife and miss the human interaction. No dog could make up for that hole in your life. I'm really sorry for this turn of events and hope you find a way forwards soon. It would be nice to think that your wife could suggest interests which could help you through this sticky patch but if she can't, perhaps have a chat with somebody who is skilled in counselling on how to handle loss. My immediate thought is to turn to a local vicar.. and I'm definitely not in the God Squad! It's just that they're rather good at this sort of thing.



Not so sure I'd agree with that Gill, the OP has plenty of dog experience and knows the ins and outs very well. The rewards a dog can offer in comanionship really shouldn't be underestimated. None of us know the circumstances of Johns wife either. 
If someone suggested a vicar to me should I be in a similar situation they would receive short shrift however guenuine and well meaning the suggestion was. 

Btw. I'm not a dog lover, my wife is ,but I do like dogs just not the mess, hairs and smell that goes with them but seeing what ours gave to my kids and missus over the years made all of that very worthwhile.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Jul 2017)

Hello Gill, 

Thank you for your post. 

I appreciate your point on not having a dog at all and just at this moment, I wouldn't. I am simply too busy. However I am using the time for a little research into the matter. 

I'll give you the story! 

Jean's situation is that she contracted Parkinson's disease about four years ago, and I was her carer until Christmas last. Just before the holiday she suddenly lost the ability to support her weight when standing. This meant I was unable to get her in and out of her chair on my own. As a result Social Services decided she needed 2 carers, which they wouldn't provide. That was the reason Jean was placed in full-time care. 

To compound matters, about 14 days ago I tripped over an uneven flagstone, while shopping. (Even fit, young people can do that) I fell flat on my face. Had it not been for learning how to 'fall' when I was a youth, I might have had a broken nose, and lost a few teeth. As it was I broke my fall on my forearms, but I did fall across my walking stick. This saved my face, but the stick cracked a couple of ribs. So I am shuffling around still. So definitely no dog just yet! I am having enough problems looking after daughter's cat for a fortnight! Thankfully cats look after themselves for the most part. 

I normally see Jean every other day, and on Saturdays and Sundays. It's not ideal of course, but we are both coming to terms with that. Jean is also suffering from Dementia, which is a common 'adjunct' to Parkinson's. She isn't yet so bad that she doesn't know what's happening, but she isn't really aware of the passage of time. 

My biggest task is trying to clear my house from top to bottom and making it suitable for me to live in. I am not without my own health problems, and I must have clear rooms so I can navigate my way around and fend for myself without problems. So again, I wont have a dog until the house is finished. 

As for a vicar, not a chance. I consider them as well-meaning, but misguided individuals, and whilst I respond to them as I would anyone else, any counselling I need, I self-administer by literally talking things over with myself. Of course I also have my woodwork, my guitar, and my painting, and I keep my garden as tidy as I can. So I have no excuse to be idle. 

I shall have a dog of some sort when I am ready, and of course will take him/her to meet Jean and her fellow residents. 

I do see where you are coming from, and I thank you for your advice. But have no fear, I'll come to terms with this.  

Regards

John 



Oh, looking at this beautiful weather, I think I should go and water my patio containers! BBL!


----------



## Lons (8 Jul 2017)

Just read my previous post Gill and sorry, didn't mean to come on strong.

My missus has made a fuss of every mutt we've come across in Canada and that's a lot, apart from that my daughter sends photos of ours every other day - and she's still having withdrawal symptoms!

Hopefully not too many dogs on the ship next week, it' driving me nuts.


----------



## LancsRick (8 Jul 2017)

Short or long haired dachshund?


----------



## HappyHacker (9 Jul 2017)

I am with the retired greyhound suggestions. They don't need much exercise but do like a run and preferably a settee in front of the fire. Also consider a lurcher, they come in all shapes and sizes and temperaments so you need to be select the right one. I took one on trial from a rescue home and he was absolutely lovely with people but had a very strong chase instinct and liked, as in wanting to catch them, our chickens and cats too much so he had to go back. I have two others at the moment and they are not bothered by cats or chickens.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jul 2017)

LancsRick":36oe14jm said:


> Short or long haired dachshund?



My mother had miniature long haireds. (and one wire, that we won't mention) They were stars ... and I say that, and the only small dog I'd give house room is a J.R. I rugby tackled a full grown English mastiff and threw her nose first into the gravel to stop her breaking the neck of one of them when the dachsie decided the mastiff shouldn't be there and attacked. Three weeks later they were inseperable. That particular puppy I ran over twice and broke her back both times - she recovered well (not my fault - she used to run under the car's back wheels when I drove past a gateway). When I win the lottery I will have my furniture made, grow apples and own English mastiffs, Dobermanns and Jack Russells (I've owned them before) - if two of them don't get you the other will. 8)


----------



## Claymore (9 Jul 2017)

.......


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Jul 2017)

I remember dachshunds! Fritz was the name of one. He was the pet of 'Jane' of the Daily Mirror. So that maybe gives you a clue to my age! 

I find them appealing little dogs, and they do amuse me when they are walking, but I still have a soft spot for the Jack Russell.


----------



## Ttrees (13 Jul 2017)

I have never met a small dog who I could interact with on the same level as a larger breed.
I feel you might feel this way after having a German shepherd.
My dogs don't do alone. maybe about twice a year for about two or three hours.
How far is the nearest rspca or other rescue shelter place, and would it be fees able to leave him there
or somewhere else in company?
In my experience, what nearly all dogs want is company, mental stimulation in a pack mentality 
Exercise insist as important for most, often many dogs will substitute lack of company with exercise.
If you weren't far from a rescue place, you could talk to them and explain your situation.
There's usually a few foster volunteers in every place, 
I'm a dog person and would have no bother doing this kinda thing, the more the merrier. 
I am a bit weary of doing this, as I'm afraid of diseases in these places though.
My fellas getting on aswell, and need to give him all the attention I can.
Otherwise I would be covered in more dogs 
I can't seem to understand why anyone here would dislike hairs, but not mind sawdust.
I think if you spent some time talking to some folks, you would have the best chance of finding a dog that's right for you.
A suitable rescue dog that knows "the other side" will be a faithful companion and not leave your side.
You could foster a dog with someone else, I'm sure there's some folks that cant foster the dog 24/7.
This kind of thing is getting more flexible with internet and such, It doesn't seem all that strange
Worth a shot, there's a lot of dogs that need company, 
I would find it very rewarding to rehabilitate some dogs I came across, whilst looking for a companion for the ol boy. 
This might help you.
Diet is a huge thing that's very complicated, if you do find a dog that is hypoallergenic 
It is the most challenging thing in my book, everything else is a way of life
Hope you find what your looking for
Good luck
Tom


----------

